# overheating mobility x300



## steve0827 (Sep 24, 2006)

im overclocking my graphics card a 128 mb mobility radeon x300
im putting it to core 400 mhz and then keeping the memory the same at 216 mhz

once i start a graphics intensive program....my laptop shuts off.....when i check the temperature its around 212 farenheit.......i have a dell inspiron 6000 1.6 ghz pentium m,  1024 mb of ram


will this overheating cause any damage?


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Sep 24, 2006)

What is stock core before you bump to 400MHz?  And, what is temperature idle and full load when using stock core speed?

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## Pinchy (Sep 24, 2006)

im guessing that it will cause damage if your laptop is getting so hot that it has to shut down.

on my bro's 9300 laptop, with a 6800 go, the gfx card never goes over 150ish (farenheit)


----------



## steve0827 (Sep 24, 2006)

well i dunno ever since i downloaded thi fan program for my laptop its started to overheat


unfortunately i dont have a gpu fan
and it idles at around 150 farenheit whcih is rly high

stock core is 300 mhz

i actually just uninstalled atitool because its too risky
and even though im only 14, i have overclocked alt of computers b4
but never a laptop.........
ya i was playing counter strike source with it set to the default and it overheated 
this never happened before
so i deleted all the programs i downloaded for the fan and gpu


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Sep 25, 2006)

Do not bump GPU core speed from 300MHz to 400MHz straight away.  Do slow in step and check the temperature or artifacts that may appear on screen.  Just try a little step, for example from 300MHz to 305MHz and check for temperature and artifacts.

If you know how to overclocked your PC before, you should do the same to your laptop.

Remember, do overclocking on your own risk.  Do not blame anyone but yourself if something worse happen.

Good luck!

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## Pinchy (Sep 25, 2006)

maybe the fan programs have stuffed up your fan speeds?


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Sep 25, 2006)

Pinchy said:


> maybe the fan programs have stuffed up your fan speeds?


But it looks like x300 in Dell Inspiron 6000 notebook come without any fan.

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## Pinchy (Sep 25, 2006)

yeah but it may have stuffed up all the other fans in the laptop, like the CPU fan, etc, which would impact the gfx card and all components


----------



## Agility (Sep 25, 2006)

The heat stored in the laptop with other heating componenets is creating an atmosphere in the laptop VERY hot. Not suprising that your laptop switched off suddenly due to an overclocked gpu. Seriously do it at your own risk or you might destroy your card. As what arto said increase your core/mem slowly and check for artefacts that appears. Once you're satsified with the core/mem then save it as a profile and that should work.
After every 10mhz or so run a software that makes the gpu run intensively. Or you could just use ATItool's artefact scanner.


----------



## infrared (Sep 25, 2006)

you really should buy one of those laptop cooling bases, to blow cool air underneath the laptop for when you're playing counterstrike or w/e.

And if Your laptop's overheating to the point of a shutdown without any overclocking, then you were right to stop attempting to overclock it.

BTW, have you taken to laptop apart? I don't know what cooling dell used in that laptop, but you might be able to clean the old thermal crap off the gpu and cpu, and put some Ceramique on it. But this would void warrante.

The only other solution i can suggest is to complain to dell that you're having severe overheating problems, they'l likely replace the laptop, sometimes even with a better model.


----------



## Agility (Sep 25, 2006)

X300 to X700 usually uses passive cooling on dell computers. My brother own a Dimension 5100 and it comes with a X700 aluminimum passive cooling on the GPU only. Sucks....


----------



## steve0827 (Sep 25, 2006)

i have not taken it apart 
but when i had the motherboard replaced i noticed that the gfx card doesnt have a fan on it

b4 i put the programs on my laptop played counter strike perfectly 
once i uninstalled both the atitool and the fan program counterstrike was working fine again

i wish that this would happen all the time so i would get a better laptop 

but ya now its fine

but i think that the fan program screwed up the fans 

thanx ppl


ps. do any of u no if thers an overclocking tool for nvidias lke the geforce4 ti?


----------

